# The most important/popular people in the fandom are...?



## FerreTrip (Jul 20, 2010)

Who? Tell me. I haven't a SINGLE clue.

(And if you say "yourself", you'd better have some people backing you up.)

The reason I ask is because I want to find out just what being a furry really means. I know that the way I'm gonna go about it isn't the best, but it's all I can come up with.

I plan on talking to a number of the most important and/or popular furries in the entire fandom, ones that have been around a long while, preferably (no new celebrities unless they'd actually be good for this). I want to ask them how they view the fandom as a whole, what they think being a furry means, and their opinion on just how many of us are as the public thinks (minus zitty, overweight, and ugly, of course, unless it actually applies, in which case no offense)--in other words, total horn dogs.

What would also help is you average furries' opinions:

--How do you view the furry fandom?
--What does it mean, to you, to be a furry?
--About how many of us do you think are really in it for the pron?

So, um, *who are the most important/popular/otherwise notable furries in the world?* Even ONE person could help. They don't have to be popular among ALL kinds of furries; they can be popular among a certain group, such as being one of the most famous in a certain fetish. I'll put a list of names here as they come.

So far, I know I should probably talk to the following:

-Uncle Kage (he seems very important)
-DragoMike (the first name I think of when I think of "fatfur". 'Course, may have to do with how he's my favorite fatfur artist, but he's obviously very popular.)
-The guy who made FA (which might be easier than I thought; I once sorta incurred his partial wrath once without knowing it O_O; )

What I'll need is just their handle; I can probably find their FA page or otherwise be able to contact them.

Thank you VERY much if you're taking this seriously and you'll be willing to help ^_^


----------



## FerreTrip (Jul 20, 2010)

*WARNING: WALL OF TEXT AHEAD.** Just some details as to why I'm doing this iffen you're interested.*

I really want to know. I want to know if, whenever someone seriously  insults the fandom, I'm defending the thing I think I am: A wonderful,  if strange and somewhat flawed, community of people who enjoy a certain  style of characters. A group of people who do kick-ass art and stories  that stick out from the rest.

I don't know, though, after looking at places like...well, here. All the  adult works: People who aren't even attentive enough to remember to put  it in the "adult" category, who do things with copyrighted characters  that shatter precious childhood memories and views of the real deals,  who use and abuse people to get what they want--all for hard-ons.  (And...whatever the equivalent is for women.)

I dunno--maybe it's because I'm an admitted member of the fetishy side  of the fandom (mainly fatfur), maybe not...but part of the reason I  started being a furry was the cool, cute, and manymanyMANY times  creative ways fatfur was presented, as well as other tame fetishes and  non-fetish art. I remember that and think about all the stuff that I do  now that I like a lot because of my realization that I'm a furry...but  am I a furry, or just...well, someone who is interested in furry stuff?

What IS a furry? Is it someone who's interested in anthropomorphic  animals and is more a fanboy/-girl than anything, sometimes actively  getting into it with costumes and sometimes just looking at art and  being content, RPing mostly for entertainment, and basically in it for  the unmistakable fun? Or is it someone who's interested in  anthropomorphic animals and is more of a pervert than anything else,  rarely actually taking interest in the normal art, filling their  favorites to the brim with adult art, RPing mostly to get aroused, and  basically in it for the free porn?

So please, tell me: *Who are the most important/popular/otherwise  notable people in the fandom?* With educated opinions from people  who've been in the business and experienced the fandom in a way that  gives them many examples to consider, I might be able to form an image  of just what being a furry REALLY means--not the plain-and-simple  "interest in anthro" definition given by wikis and other encyclopedic  sources, nor the "DANGERSTAYAWAYEVILDISGUSTING" stereotype perpetuated  by laypeople. But if it really does mean either one, then so be it. Just  if it's that second one, then I'm not going to call myself a furry  until we get some dignity.

Reply to my words if you want. Just please, tell me at least SOMEone who  applies to the question.


----------



## Luca (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have a damn clue... I could care less about furry celebs.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

Chewfox..oh wait, that's a terrible example of the fandom


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Blotch, I guess.


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, inb4 everyone says themselves 

I'm popular in my mind ;~;


----------



## Shico (Jul 20, 2010)

Latinvixen, more specifically Mixed Candy fursuits.
I mean her fursuits seem like they are the "Porsche" of the fandom (aka expensive and a lot of people want one but cannot afford it)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2010)

I like Tsampikos, he's a pretty decent artist.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like Tsampikos, he's a pretty decent artist.


 
As otter artists go, he's almost as good as Nylak. 

But really OP, just look in the Convention forum, and find out who's headlining all the Cons....that's a good start on a celeb list.


----------



## Seas (Jul 20, 2010)

Why do you think that the most popular furries would be the best source of information regarding the fandom?
You should ask someone who did researches/studies instead.
Or just anyone who has been to a lot of cons.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

Dragoneer
Fender (not real)
Uncle Kage
2
Chewfox
Kaji
Blotch
JAY #$@&ING NAYLOR
whoever writes TwoKinds and Concession (cringe)
Tumbles the Stairdragon
Dracoguard

I guess that may be all I can name now


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 20, 2010)

I dont know any specifically

artists with 15k + watchers are pretty popular, most of the professional costume makers, furry site hosts, and convention staff members are ussually defining of the fandom. it varies from person to person though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 20, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> whoever writes TwoKinds and Concession (cringe)


 He's not a furry actually, not even close.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's not a furry actually, not even close.


 Yeah.  The writer of Twokinds is a weeaboo who can't get laid.  Its just his fans who are furries.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

The only furry celeb's are porn artists, porn fappers, and an heroes.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2010)

FerreTrip said:


> -DragoMike (the first name I think of when I think of "fatfur". 'Course, may have to do with how he's my favorite fatfur artist, but he's obviously very popular.)


 
What the fuck? No.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> an heroes.


 The tumbles thing was funny


N106 said:


> Yeah.  The writer of Twokinds is a weeaboo


 So true.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

the people who draw dog cocks for the masses.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> the people who draw dog cocks for the masses.



Quote for truth.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 21, 2010)

Whitenoise. :V



Commiecomrade said:


> Tumbles the Stairdragon


If we're talking about popularity then oh God. This. *THIS.*


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The tumbles thing was funny



Very. Encyclopedia Dramatica did a fine job archiving him and his laughable event. It's like I was right there... D:


----------



## Oovie (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Very. Encyclopedia Dramatica did a fine job archiving him and his laughable event. It's like I was right there... D:


"and by then an ambulance had arrived to carry the fat furfag off on a  pair of stretchers held side by side."

I enjoyed it very much as well!


----------



## Lobar (Jul 21, 2010)

There are no important furries.  Just varying degrees of attention whores.


----------



## Karimah (Jul 21, 2010)

I assume that a "celebrity" wold be a fur who has done something attention-gaining enough to have an Encyclopedia Dramatica page written on them, be it bad or...really bad.

Personally I love Flux, the fursuiter. He brings a very lighthearted feel to the fursuiting area and he's simply adorable, without having that creepy fursuiter air hovering about him that most tend to get.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 21, 2010)

Furry is a fandom about cartoon animals.

Stop bringing asskissing into this shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 21, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Furry is a fandom about cartoon animals.
> 
> Stop bringing asskissing into this shit.


 Never go ass-to-mouth


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 21, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Furry is a fandom about cartoon animals.
> 
> Stop bringing asskissing into this shit.



What the floating cat-bat thingy said


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Meesh and Straydog have their own following even if it's largely porn based.

Um... Blotch was already mentioned.

Don't bother with Immy he's mildly DBish and kinda socially awkward irl


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 21, 2010)

Everybody in the fandom is the same.

How could anybody be popular? Well I guess that those who lead conventions and small teams can be quite popular.
Like Oleg's Team here.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad. I really can't stand how half the posts make the furry fandom out to be some retarded popularity contest. CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!? D:


----------



## Luca (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!? D:


 
No.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 21, 2010)

FerreTrip said:


> -DragoMike


 roflmao wut


WillowWulf said:


> Chewfox..oh wait, that's a terrible example of the fandom


 I'd say she's a good example because she had honesty, which most furries lack.

But no, there are no important people in the fandom. Most people here don't do anything else than draw, which to me doesn't qualify as being important.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

Most of us are people with an obsession in illustrations, renders, animations, literature, etc. featuring anthro characters. How is someone being good at drawing not a big deal?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

A more important question perhaps; does it even matter?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> Most of us are people with an obsession in illustrations, renders, animations, literature, etc. featuring anthro characters. How is someone being good at drawing not a big deal?


 I just don't think people should be hailed as gods in this fandom just because they can draw, especially because a lot of furs really aren't as good at drawing as their fans think. Their art is just pictures, but not much more than that. They haven't done anything that has affected the fandom in any way.


----------



## Don (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!? D:



In the dark future of the Furry Fandom, there is only WAR!


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> In the dark future of the Furry Fandom, there is only WAR!


 Wolves vs Dragons. WHICH SIDE WILL YOU CHOOSE!?


Somehow this makes me think of the matrix, but instead of Agent Smith infecting everyone in the matrix, it will be wolf furs forcing wolf fursonas on everyone in the fandom. Scary.


----------



## Tally (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien represents us nicely.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> Wolves vs Dragons. WHICH SIDE WILL YOU CHOOSE!?
> 
> 
> Somehow this makes me think of the matrix, but instead of Agent Smith infecting everyone in the matrix, it will be wolf furs forcing wolf fursonas on everyone in the fandom. Scary.



Dragons, scalies are the closest thing non-furry furries like me have to fwends 

Anyway, the mods are the most important people in the fandom. They're the only people with any power. Power = popularity.


----------



## Tao (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a matter of personal opinion. I'd recommend Ricket and Aaron only because I like them and their art.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd say she's a good example because she had honesty, which most furries lack.


 A good example if you were to actually talk about the fandom as a whole, but not a very good example if you're trying to "defend the fandom's reputation"

Oh yea, and one of my favorite artists is Mick Trancy


----------



## Ben (Jul 21, 2010)

You should probably retitle it to "people who have been in furry for a long time," because there's really no such thing as an important furry.


----------



## Ames (Jul 21, 2010)

Tirrel's cartoons are pretty amazing.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There are no important furries.  Just varying degrees of attention whores.


 


Vaelarsa said:


> Furry is a fandom about cartoon animals.
> 
> Stop bringing asskissing into this shit.



[these, pretty much]

There are some people who are considered by many to be "notable figures" but you probably already KNOW who they are.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

So... Wait... What would happen if somewhere in the distant future, a fur/group of furs redeemed the fandom's reputation? 

What then? D:


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> So... Wait... What would happen if somewhere in the distant future, a fur/group of furs redeemed the fandom's reputation?
> 
> What then? D:


 
Then the universe would explode.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> So... Wait... What would happen if somewhere in the distant future, a fur/group of furs redeemed the fandom's reputation?
> 
> What then? D:


 Then everybody must yiff in order to bring the fandom back down.


----------



## Ames (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Then everybody must shit in litterboxes, piss up each other's assholes, and fuck the brains out of their pets in order to bring the fandom back down.



Fixed.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Then the universe would explode.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUU-



N106 said:


> Then everybody must yiff in order to bring the fandom back down.



Genius. Pure scientific genius.
Wait... How does that help us? D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fuzzy Alien represents us nicely.


And that's why people hate him, they hate to be reminded of the true face of their fandom!



WillowWulf said:


> A good example if you were to actually talk about the fandom as a whole, but not a very good example if you're trying to "defend the fandom's reputation"


 I don't get people who think the fandom's reputation needs to be defended. ALL fandoms and fetish groups are made fun of, why should furry fandom get a free pass?


----------



## CFox (Jul 21, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> In the dark future of the Furry Fandom, there is only WAR!



And war, war never changes...


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> And war, war never changes...



Not unless you drop a gay-bomb. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> Wolves vs Dragons. WHICH SIDE WILL YOU CHOOSE!?


I choose neither, I'll destroy all that gets in my way be it Scalefag or furfag :V




JamesB said:


> Tirrel's cartoons are pretty amazing.


 
I agree



Lobar said:


> There are no important furries.  Just varying degrees of attention whores.


 
THIS^


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 21, 2010)

I... don't know. I know some popular artists... Quarrazel's a sweet suitmaker, Darknatasha and Heather Bruton are really popular artists... But celebrity doesn't always mean knowledge. I know my husband's been in the fandom for at LEAST seven years... I could point you to him if you want =/


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 21, 2010)

Furry popularity is the biggest joke of the century. It's nothing to brag about if a bunch of cartoon fans and sexual deviants particularly like you, especially if it's for drawing pictures for them to beat off to. Matter of fact, you might even want to worry...


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> Furry popularity is the biggest joke of the century. It's nothing to brag about if a bunch of cartoon fans and sexual deviants particularly like you, especially if it's for drawing pictures for them to beat off to. Matter of fact, you might even want to worry...



^This, seriously.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2010)

MEEEEEEEEEEEE

I'm the hugbox!  <3


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Ricky said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I'm the hugbox! <3



By the end of the day, you will no longer be a hugbox.

You will be a hugrag.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> By the end of the day, you will no longer be a hugbox.
> 
> You will be a hugrag.


 
Isn't that code for "Jacking rag"?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Isn't that code for "Jacking rag"?



SHHHHHH, stop it! There's other people! They might figure out what we're saying! >:c


----------



## FerreTrip (Jul 21, 2010)

O_O;;

Uuuuummmmm...ship. This is a lot of different stuff...um...

...

...I shoulda known this would happen--that I'd end up with a bunch of different stuff that just ends up confusing me...Oh, bosh, let me just try this again in another thread, sorry. >_<;

Thanks everyone, though. What you're saying DOES matter to me--it's why I'm trying again in a different thread. (I shouldn't just rename this one because then folks'd get a bit confused.)


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

FerreTrip said:


> O_O;;
> 
> Uuuuummmmm...ship. This is a lot of different stuff...um...
> 
> ...


Why would you make another one?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why would you make another one?



OH _SHIP!_


----------



## FerreTrip (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why would you make another one?


 
To try and get a straighter answer.



Xaybiance said:


> OH _SHIP!_



Huh?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

FerreTrip said:


> O_O;;
> 
> Uuuuummmmm...*ship*. This is a lot of different stuff...um...



I was referring to this.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2010)

FerreTrip said:


> To try and get a straighter answer.



furry forum :roll:


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Obviously anyone who runs furcons, makes fursuits, or draws EPIC HOT PORN.

You know how furries roll.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2010)

The most important and popular people in the fandom are assholes (Because, thanks to people like House and Daria, antisocial and pessimistic asswipes are considered "Intelligent") and good artists.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 23, 2010)

IMHO...


Dr. Samuel Conway/Uncle Kage
2--The Ranting Gryphon
Randy Fox (Funday Pawpet Show)
Brokken T. Wolf
White Pony (Scudder Kidwell)
Latin Vixen/Mixed Candy
Yippee Coyote
Foxwell
Wilson T. Longtail/TiltPaw
Roxikat
Lucky Coyote/Skuff Coyote (Don't Hug Cacti Studios)
Jase Husky
Oz Kangaroo
Big Blue Fox
Sue Deer/Sue Rankin
Rapid T. Rabbit
Lili Fox
Hannah's Pajamas
JD Puppy
Calamity Cougar
(Subject to change without notice.)


----------



## KiloFox (Jul 23, 2010)

Blotch, Nek0gami, Jay Naylor, Fender, 2 The Ranting Gryphon (AKA 2_Gryphon on FA), and Tom (2Kinds artist) that's all i can think of right now... but pretty much everyone knows them


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

For people listing individual artists as important people to the fandom, I have to disagree. Artists as a whole are very important, but any single one is not. Regardless of how talented they are, if they were to disappear off the face of the earth tomorrow, another would fill their place and then some.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> For people listing individual artists as important people to the fandom, I have to disagree. Artists as a whole are very important, but any single one is not. Regardless of how talented they are, if they were to disappear off the face of the earth tomorrow, another would fill their place and then some.


 
Though that may be true, importance is not the same as popularity.

And I now found out that the thread says "Important/Popular." So I guess artists would fit half the bill.

If you had to go for both importance and popularity, then Uncle Kage or 2 would be the ones in my opinion.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> 2--The Ranting Gryphon


brb suicide


----------



## Slyck (Jul 24, 2010)

Me.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone who draws porn apparently.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 24, 2010)

Popularity is overrated.

Kage hijacked one of 'neer's meets back in the day (2003-2004) and he is a meglomaniac so I don't have high standards about him, and not just his alcoholism.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

I like how numerous people say in this thread "don't go naming names, you're just jerking off people's egos" and then people happily do it anyway.

You know who are big names in the fandom? Allan/Lupine Assassin, Chewfox, Alan Panda, Frank Gembeck/Dustyn, Jessica Elwood, DracoGuard.  The "bad guys".  These people highlight some of the worst parts of the fandom.  Say these names and furries know EXACTLY who you're talking about, and they don't like it one bit.  The seedy underbelly of the fandom brought into the light for all to see.


----------



## Stahi (Jul 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Blotch, I guess.


 
I knew one half of Blotch before they were cool.  



Slyck said:


> Me.


 
No wai.

It's me.  >:O


----------



## Stahi (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn it why can't you buhleete your posts?  x.x


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know who are big names in the fandom? Allan/Lupine Assassin, Chewfox, Alan Panda, Frank Gembeck/Dustyn, Jessica Elwood, DracoGuard.  The "bad guys".  These people highlight some of the worst parts of the fandom.  Say these names and furries know EXACTLY who you're talking about, and they don't like it one bit.  The seedy underbelly of the fandom brought into the light for all to see.



Basically the first one is very well known. Check his blogspot as to why he is infamous. Be warned it's NSFW.
JessicaElwood is more recent news.

Though there are some people in the fandom that are far worse. Especially on FA Including one that i really loathe the most that has just been banned last month finally from this site.


----------



## Aprice (Jul 28, 2010)

I know beastcub is popular, but I don't think she's a furry... 
Don't know of any other furries that could be considered that.


----------



## mwoof (Jul 29, 2010)

* Robin Hood - the *fox* of course!
* Baloo
* Mrs Brisby - The secret of NIMH
* Swat Kats
* Scooby Doo
* Pink Panther

etc. etc.


----------



## Tally (Jul 29, 2010)

mwoof said:


> * Robin Hood - the *fox* of course!
> * Baloo
> * Mrs Brisby - The secret of NIMH
> * Swat Kats
> ...


 
I don't think they are in the fandom though.


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2010)

mwoof said:


> * Robin Hood - the *fox* of course!
> * Baloo
> * Mrs Brisby - The secret of NIMH
> * Swat Kats
> ...


 


> The most important/popular people in the fandom are...?





> most important/popular people in the fandom





> people





> in the fandom





> *people in the fandom*



.


----------



## mwoof (Jul 29, 2010)

Orly?  Go to a furry convention and ask the participants WHO they'd be more fascinated by: Uncle Kage or Robin Hood? 

(No offense to Uncle Kage. ^___^)

Now, the point I wanted to make is: there is no such thing as popular people in the furry fandom.  There are only more well known people and less well known people.  Things here don't work like in other fandoms, simply because other fandoms were started _by companies_, whereas the furry fandom was started and still supported _by the participants themselves_.  In fact, we are a community, not a fandom.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 29, 2010)

The only ones i see people care about are the Furs with money, money enough to travel to convention to convention. Money and how much drama and noise they can make. 

Half of these mentioned i have no idea who they are, maybe cause i don't goto cons, so they don't matter.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jul 29, 2010)

I smell a newbie trying to troll his way to the top. :V

If your intentions are pure then disregard the statement above, but if they are not, and you are trying to climb your way to the top of the social internet/furry fandom, I do wish you luck in your emotionally suicidal and egocentric endeavor. (=^w^)b~


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't think of anybody important. Like, at all. It's only a fandom


Also I'm not gay; can I be one


----------



## mwoof (Jul 30, 2010)

Charrio said:


> The only ones i see people care about are the Furs with money...
> 
> ... i don't goto cons...


 
Then don't claim that only the rich ones go to furry conventions, because there are enough cases of furries who struggle, but who will collect every single cent that they can so that they can go there.  I'm one such case, and so are my travelmates.

You know why furries go to furry conventions?  _To meet furries who live far from them._  It's no surprise, considering that furry conventions were started _by furries themselves_, not in any big expensive hotels but _in houses._  They resembled local meetings rather than conventions.  Today they may resemble shows, but they still retain the original purpose.  Enough to encourage us to go.

One more little parameter: if the rich ones didn't care much, we'd still have conventions.  Just more humble ones.  ^___^


----------



## Kayze (Jul 30, 2010)

Popular people maybe, but not important.


----------



## Track Fox (Jul 30, 2010)

How about the person who originally created FA before it got turned over to dragoneer? Alkora?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 31, 2010)

Track Fox said:


> How about the person who originally created FA before it got turned over to dragoneer? Alkora?


 No one even knows who the fuck he is. I hardly even know who he is, but apparently he got into the fandom through inflation art. :V


----------



## xydexx (Jul 31, 2010)

mwoof said:


> Things here don't work like in other fandoms, simply because other fandoms were started _by companies_, whereas the furry fandom was started and still supported _by the participants themselves_.



It's fans that make a fandom.

Science Fiction fandom was started by fans, not companies. Look into the history of early Science Fiction fandom in the 1930s and you can easily draw correlations to Furry fandom today. 

Star Trek was created by Gene Roddenberry, a lifelong science fiction fan.

While Furry fandom has a lot more original material than mainstream fandoms, it's by no means outside the realm of corporate influence (i.e., Disney and Warner Bros.). Heck, Mattel Toys trademarked FURRYVILLE for their line of anthropomorphic animal figurines half a decade ago.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jul 31, 2010)

I love those who take the stance that there's no one popular/it doesn't matter/who cares, seeing as the fandom is entirely people driven and these are natural parts of a social organization/group and it helps to know who the big players are in order to effectively communicate and socialize within the fandom.

I really can't think of anyone that hasn't already been mentioned though.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 31, 2010)

Track Fox said:


> How about the person who originally created FA before it got turned over to dragoneer? Alkora?


 Who the hell is that?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Jul 31, 2010)

The people make up the popularity of something and no matter what where when or why it came to be, there will always be someone against it as well.
asking what celeb made its possable, nope the other way around. there were people that said fuck it im doing what i want to do if it was Fursuits Art MMORPG's they did it for themselves and some people liked it and where like" ADERP! iz foud myzelef" join together to make something more out of it, then came some newfags that thought thay belonged (ME :3) then came some haters who by the way tried to get some lulz but all they ended up doing is show more people there are this type of person out there and and there you go, more newfags (ME :3)

I want to make music theme songs for fur characters thats my thing ( Aside from liking animals and cartoons) Nobody brought me here but my retarded self (ME :3)

Everyone I know is here because they want to be ( or for the luls, whatever...)

_"the majority sometime means that all the idiots are on the same side (ME :3)"
-A true believer in the self face five.
_


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> brb suicide


 
During his con war stories panel at FCN this year, Kage mentioned that someone had poisoned 2 during a visit to the UK. IIRC


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't really know if these people are known to anyone, but i totally love them - Mangusu, ~V~, & Skroy :S Lookin up to them.


----------



## DCRabbit (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm.. I think this fandom is too large now to have anyone that everyone knows in a good way. Nobody really apeaks for everyone. Infamy seems to be much easier to get nowadays than popularity.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 3, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> During his con war stories panel at FCN this year, Kage mentioned that someone had poisoned 2 during a visit to the UK. IIRC


 
Why the fuck would anyone bother with such a thing?


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

I plan to be an animator in the future, have my own animation company. I have a show idea that is all anthros, and if I am still a Anthro-Enthusiast (a smart name for furry) by then, I probably will be one of the first on the list. Althought, the man who created Gary The Rat, is a Anthro-Enthusiast! Have you seen his shorts?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 5, 2010)

Oooh! Ooooh! Can I be one? Cha, nobody thinks I'm important.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 5, 2010)

Nobody, because popularity is overrated.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 5, 2010)

... people who often set the worst example of furry, have oversized egos, have mobs of fanbois, are generally hypocrits and/or are not worth bothering with.
With some exceptions of course :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 5, 2010)

Carenath said:


> ... people who often set the worst example of furry, have oversized egos, have mobs of fanbois, are generally hypocrits and/or are not worth bothering with.
> With some exceptions of course :3


 Am I an exception :3


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 6, 2010)

Carenath said:


> ... people who often set the worst example of furry, have oversized egos, have mobs of fanbois, are generally hypocrits and/or are not worth bothering with.
> With some exceptions of course :3


 
There are _no_ exceptions 

Popularity is subjective, just like order/chaos


----------

